# New 7900 Flight Deck



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

With the launch of the 7900 Gruppo Shimano was also advertising the upgraded Flight Deck with new features. I have looked at the 7900 shift levers in person at my LBS and noticed that the little buttons are gone from the levers. I asked the people at my LBS about the new Flight Deck and they had no info about it. 

Has any out there seen the new Flight Deck in person? Purchased it? Or have "real life" experience with it? I would appreciate hearing about the new features, cost, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't seen the new computer in person and there isn't that much information floating around about it but I've installed a few of the 7900 groups and figured out where the buttons went.

If you look on the top of the hood, there is a small ridge in the rubber. Pull back the hood and you'll see four small screws. If you unscrew them and pull off the plastic cap, it reveals the plug for the new FlightDeck harness. 

Took me forever to figure it out. The new buttons replace part of the lever. I've heard it's wireless so it makes sense for them to have changed the positioning. I'm sure the new lever shape has something to do with it as well.


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks JacksonDodge for your observations. I have been using the previous generation Flight Deck for over 12000 miles and it has never failed me. I like the virtual cadence feature of the Flight Deck and as the new 7900 seems to offer a lot more capabilities I would definitely use it when I upgrade to the new gruppo. Type up a review/report if you ever get it or hear of anyone using it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i have been riding 7900 for a few months and am interested in the new flight deck. from what ive heard, which i gained from emailing various online stores and talking to people at my local shop, the flightdeck for 7900 wont be available till the di2 is widely available, the two compliment each other nicely, sooo mid spring ish, itll be non backwards compatible and expensive


----------



## JimboCO (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new 7900 Flightdeck yet? Any word on how much it will cost?


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just an Shimano's site and under Dura Ace the SC-7900 is now listed for Winter 2009.

Found this on another site posted Jan 2009: 
$200 for the headunit, $90 for the HRM strap, and $60 for the harness. 
So 1st bike is $350, add to 2nd bike with just $60 harness. 
There is also a PC interface for $70. 

This site lists it with prices in Euros and says available Sept 2009. Head unit listed for e127 x 1.4 = $178. 
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=156&detail=10&detail2=15651

I was thinking of doing it but $300+ is a lot when I mainly want to know speed, distance and time, and can do it for $40. I have a $60 Sigma PC15 HRM monitor that I like a lot and can use for other sports.


----------



## JimboCO (May 5, 2009)

CarlB said:


> I was just an Shimano's site and under Dura Ace the SC-7900 is now listed for Winter 2009.


Funny you mention this. I just called Shimano and they said the same thing: Winter. 

I was really looking forward to giving it a try as I liked the old wireless Flight Deck so much. I'm probably just going to get something else as well.

Jim


----------



## arcman (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Shimano in Irvine and they said the SC-7900 will not be available. Period. They got the word about ten days ago.


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

*bummer*

Well...if it is true that is very disappointing. Any explanation why?


----------



## arcman (Jul 21, 2009)

None really... He just said they decided to drop the project. I'm disappointed too, though I feel better not having to spend another $300 after upgrading just a year ago.


----------



## jlich10r (Apr 1, 2007)

*Can I use the old 10 speed flight deck with the DA 7900?*

I have a wireless harness and head head for DA 7800, can I use it with the 7900 stuff?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

jlich10r said:


> I have a wireless harness and head head for DA 7800, can I use it with the 7900 stuff?


No it isn't compatible at all


----------



## jlich10r (Apr 1, 2007)

*End of the line*

My LBS called Shimano, 7900 Flight Deck project is a no go. So buying a bike with Dura Ace 7900 means no more Flight, period.:cryin:


----------

